# Comparettia speciosa



## Paul (Dec 7, 2008)

More and bigger flowers than last year, and others to come within a month.


----------



## P-chan (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh how beautiful!! :clap: What a way to start my day!! Thanks for posting those great shots!!


----------



## Elena (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh, wow, very cool. Love the colour!


----------



## nikv (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow! This one is spectacular! :drool:


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 7, 2008)

:clap:WOW -That's quite a show!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 7, 2008)

Paul, excellent job growing this species. I've heard it's rather short-lived. Do you think that's true?


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 7, 2008)

nice! someone had a pink comparettia at the orchid club meeting today which was awesome


----------



## Paul (Dec 8, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Paul, excellent job growing this species. I've heard it's rather short-lived. Do you think that's true?



no, if well grown. I have been growing this one for more than 2 years and it's bigger and bigger. I have seen growers with nearly 100 flowers after only a few years. regular feedings and watering especially during the bloom are very important. And with the fertilizer, only use good water such as rain water. Not hard water.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2008)

I've killed too many of them to try again ! 
THanx for posting.


----------



## Elena (Dec 8, 2008)

I keep coming back to look at it :drool:
I'm not familiar with this genus so I'd love a little more info. Are they large plants? Difficult to grow? What sort of conditions do they like?
Thanks!


----------



## Paul (Dec 8, 2008)

they are small plants (no more than 15cm high) with very big spikes compared to the plant. that's probably why they can die after a bloom if not feed enough the whole year (enough light and enough fertilizing). They really like high humidity levels (70-90% day/night). so they grow best into a greenhouse.


----------



## Elena (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 8, 2008)

Paul said:


> no, if well grown. I have been growing this one for more than 2 years and it's bigger and bigger. I have seen growers with nearly 100 flowers after only a few years. regular feedings and watering especially during the bloom are very important. And with the fertilizer, only use good water such as rain water. Not hard water.


That's the key, isn't it? And the trick -- to grow them well. I can't tell by your photo if yours is in a pot or is mounted. I think growing them in a pot is problematic.


----------



## Paul (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, I will have to post a photo of the plant. It not really mounted but not in pot 

See David Jubineau's website and you will understand (sorry it's in French!  )

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/bulbo-and-co/pages2/culture_en_soucoupepag.html

1-2 cm expanded clays + more or less sphagnum on the top with the plant


----------



## Paul (Dec 9, 2008)

here is the whole plant:


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 9, 2008)

sorry Paul, , I don't see it!! Nevertheless, this is a real top interesting system. Have to try it! BTW, your plant and flowers are great!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanx for the link, some beautifully grown plants there.


----------



## Paul (Dec 9, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Thanx for the link, some beautifully grown plants there.



I'm trying this with some Paphs that don't grow very fast in my pots: volonteanum, tirginum and javanicum.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2008)

Keep us posted [w/ photos] on that project, please. BTW, your latest photos still aren't linking.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 9, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Keep us posted [w/ photos] on that project, please. BTW, your latest photos still aren't linking.


Not for me, either.


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 9, 2008)

All of the above!

One of my favorites!


----------



## Paul (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok, I try something else, does it work with a link? 

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/DrtcS7r_eVW1qWP2sp_uKQ?authkey=lTOOuwILp48


----------



## Bolero (Dec 10, 2008)

That's incredible! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 10, 2008)

Paul said:


> Ok, I try something else, does it work with a link?
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/DrtcS7r_eVW1qWP2sp_uKQ?authkey=lTOOuwILp48


Yes, that works. Thanks.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 10, 2008)

Interesting growing!!!! Very nice flowers!!! Love the orange!!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------

